# Torty Mom.. are these cute?



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 29, 2010)

These are North American Spotted turtles - Clemmys guttata!

Not much bigger than mud/musk turtle hatchlings.

Yes that is a nickel -












IT'S ALIVE!!!






Terry K


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Gorgeous turtles Terry. These are on my list of turtles I want to work with down the road.


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

WHAT!!!!.......STOP IT!!!!!! NOOOOOO!!! Your killing me!!!! Those guys are cute tooo!!! UGHHHHH!!! MUST.....BE.......STRONG......MUST RESIST.......

Seriously they are stinkin', I can't believe how tiny they are! You have some gorgeous turtles! I appreciate the torture! 

Thanks for posting all those pictures! Even though you are driving me crazy!


----------



## coreyc (Dec 29, 2010)

Torty Mom said:


> WHAT!!!!.......STOP IT!!!!!! NOOOOOO!!! Your killing me!!!! Those guys are cute tooo!!! UGHHHHH!!! MUST.....BE.......STRONG......MUST RESIST.......
> 
> Seriously they are stinkin', I can't believe how tiny they are! You have some gorgeous turtles! I appreciate the torture!
> 
> Thanks for posting all those pictures! Even though you are driving me crazy!



Be strong Torty Mom you can do it. Stop teasing her Redfoot NERD  they are cute cute cute


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 29, 2010)

F2 babies.. which means one of the first hatchlings in 2000 made these babies - they hatched 4/15/07 -






Their G'ma -











Their G'pa -






( had enough? )

Terry K


----------



## Kenny (Dec 29, 2010)

I for one, have not had enough 
Beautiful Turtle family


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Those are awesome too!! Nerd, you have an amazing collection, lucky for you Tennessee is too far for me to drive in a day!! LOL!!!! I love them and really appreciate your torturing me with all those awesome pictures! Even though YOU ARE KILLING ME and MAKING ME CRAZY!!!!! 

Are they crazy expensive or are they someting an average joe can obtain? 

Thanks so much for the torture........it was fun.........


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope it was fun and didn't come off as being any kind of bragger. I sold off my entire collection of spotteds in '07. A bitter-sweet decision.

I had produced about 10 hatchlings per year avg. from '00 - '07. The females only produce 6 babies per year.. at best. Some years more.. a few none. They are somewhat problematic.. meaning they are not that easy to work with.. ie. very shallow water and the males are vicious enemies. I would put 2 males together to 'duke-it-out' for awhile [ to stir-up their juices ] and then put them back with their own harem. They are very aggressive [ mean ] breeders!






Hopefully this was a learning thread for all.

Terry K


----------



## LindaF (Dec 29, 2010)

I learned you had CUTE and HEALTHY looking babies. I want one, or two, or three.....However, I have run out of tank space and have my hands full with 3 new baby EPT right now.


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 29, 2010)

Torty Mom said:


> Those are awesome too!! Nerd, you have an amazing collection, lucky for you Tennessee is too far for me to drive in a day!! LOL!!!! I love them and really appreciate your torturing me with all those awesome pictures! Even though YOU ARE KILLING ME and MAKING ME CRAZY!!!!!
> 
> Are they crazy expensive or are they someting an average joe can obtain?
> 
> Thanks so much for the torture........it was fun.........



You can pick up hatchlings for around $100..adults $200-$250


----------



## Cfr200 (Dec 29, 2010)

They are very nice, brings me back to my youth. Growing up there was a swamp/pond across the street from our house and as a kid I used to catch spotted and painted turtles there and then let them go after a few minutes. They were a lot of them, but I have never seen ones that small before, thanks. I wonder if the pond is still there now 30 years later or if there are any turtles in it.


----------



## John (Dec 29, 2010)

they love the cedar water here in n.j i know where they are but leave them alone.they are federally protected,endangered,their gettin up there with the bog turtle,and wood turtles


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 29, 2010)

squamata said:


> they love the cedar water here in n.j i know where they are but leave them alone.they are federally protected,endangered,their gettin up there with the bog turtle,and wood turtles



They where actually taken off the list in Ma...They really aren't as hard to find as people tend to think.NJ is full of them.


----------



## terryo (Dec 29, 2010)

They are all over the ponds here too. My kids used to bring them home and I would have to go put them back in the pond. They would always find the babies in shallow water under a fallen log, when you could see them. They are sooooo tiny when hatchlings. We have the Northern Diamondbacks here too. They don't have as much white as the one's Terry K. has, but are pretty.


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 30, 2010)

For me spotteds are pretty much near impossible to obtain.


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 30, 2010)

I could only imagine what they would cost in Canada if you could find them.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 30, 2010)

They are native to Canada you know... Lake Erie back waters and bogs & swamps...

Terry K


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 31, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> They are native to Canada you know... Lake Erie back waters and bogs & swamps...
> 
> Terry K



Yeah, that's the problem. They're endangered and a federally protected species. You need a permit to own one and they're near impossible to obtain. The permits also need to be renewed for a cost of $50 every month. Spotteds can't be sold for commercial purposes in Ontario, so I would have to get one from USA (and that means applying for CITES, shipping permits, etc). So basically obtaining a spotted would cost hundreds and hundreds of dollars, not to mention all the work and hassle of importing. Guess I won't be getting one unless I move to USA.


----------

